# Nazan Eckes ist die schönste TV-Moderatorin



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2013)

Das freut mich natürlich enorm :WOW::WOW::WOW:

Medien: Umfrage: Nazan Eckes ist die schönste TV-Moderatorin - Kino & TV - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## tino2003 (30 Sep. 2013)

Nazan hat es einfach verdient! :thumbup:


----------



## moonshine (30 Sep. 2013)

da kann ich nur zustimmen ... sie hat es sich verdient 



:WOW:


----------

